

Ask HN: Please, can someone explain the fascination with the Apple/Beats "deal"? - ColinWright

OK, so I&#x27;m not in SV, I don&#x27;t use Apple, and I have no idea what &quot;Beats&quot; might be.  Please can someone explain to me why there are nearly 50 submissions about the alleged possible deal?<p>Please?<p>Every other submission is talking about details here, options there, whatever, and I just don&#x27;t get the background.  Explain to me like I&#x27;m five.<p><i>Edit: I have done my homework, I have searched the interwebs for &quot;Beats,&quot; I have read a little about the subject, and I am genuinely none the wiser.  It&#x27;s completely unclear what any of this is about, despite reading for a good 20 minutes.  If you can&#x27;t understand I suspect it&#x27;s most likely because you already know about it and are reading with previous knowledge.  Trying to read the various articles about this deal, or non-deal, makes it absolutely clear that there&#x27;s more going on than I can glean from my reading. Hence my question.</i><p><i>Additional: Reading the wikipedia article[0] does not explain what&#x27;s going on. The bare facts about what the company is and does, does not explain the frantic activity.</i><p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Beats_Electronics
======
josho
I don't recall apple ever buying a $3 billion company, that's what makes this
interesting. Interest is increased by the fact that the synergy between apple
and beats is unclear.

Regardless of liking either company it's a significant financial transaction,
hence the attention it's receiving.

------
cloudwalking
If you don't know what "Beats" is, it sounds like you should do some research
on your own.

~~~
ColinWright
I've added more, but in reading and re-reading it's unclear if I've really
explained my point. I know who Apple is. I know who "Beats" is. The bare facts
about who they are and what they sell does not explain the underlying issues
that seem to have the techies in such a lather.

There must be more under this than the simple surface facts - that's what I'm
not getting. The fuss seems completely out of proportion - there have been
just _so_ many submissions here.

I don't get it. I really don't get it.

~~~
tweakz
Historically, Apple doesn't spent billions on companies. They spends tens or
maybe hundreds of millions on small technology startups that they can the
integrate into their existing products. Beats makes music accessories and has
a streaming service, and doesn't really offer any unique technology - just a
brand, so it's a very atypical purchase for Apple, especially given the price.

